# Mitakon 135mm f/1.4 Coming Soon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 18, 2015)

```
Is the Canon EF 135 f/2L not fast enough for you? Well Mitakon will remedy that issue, albeit without the aid of autofocus. A new Speedmaster 135mm f/1.4 is coming from Mitakon and will come in Canon EF, Nikon F and Sony E mounts.</p>
<p>You can <a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157659989744331/" target="_blank">head over the flickr</a> to see full resolution samples with the lens.</p>

		<style type='text/css'>
			#gallery-1 {
				margin: auto;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-item {
				float: left;
				margin-top: 10px;
				text-align: center;
				width: 25%;
			}
			#gallery-1 img {
				border: 2px solid #cfcfcf;
			}
			#gallery-1 .gallery-caption {
				margin-left: 0;
			}
			/* see gallery_shortcode() in wp-includes/media.php */
		</style>
		<div id='gallery-1' class='gallery galleryid-22952 gallery-columns-4 gallery-size-thumbnail'><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-3.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-3-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-3" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-2.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-2-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-2" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon portrait'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens" /></a>
			</dt></dl><dl class='gallery-item'>
			<dt class='gallery-icon landscape'>
				<a href='http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-4.jpg'><img width="168" height="168" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-4-168x168.jpg" class="attachment-thumbnail" alt="Mitakon-135mm-f1.4-lens-4" /></a>
			</dt></dl><br style="clear: both" />
		</div>
```


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 18, 2015)

Hopefully this can help give Sigma some ideas.


----------



## rs (Oct 18, 2015)

A 135/1.4 has pretty much the same size entrance pupil as a 200/2 lens. I'm guessing it'll be closer to the 2500g of the 200/2 than the 750g of the 135L.


----------



## Etienne (Oct 18, 2015)

This looks really cool. On a Sony A7s II (with IBIS) it might be awesome, but it'll cost ya I'm sure.


----------



## drs (Oct 18, 2015)

It seems to be more interesting to have a "worlds first" than anything else, I guess the motivation for Sigma or Canon to work on such lens is lower now.

So, let's hope for a 100mm 1.4 Art or L instead, the 85 F/1.4 is hopefully in the hand of testers already ;o)

(For me a set of lenses is only as fast as the slowest one, if we talk about filming on a given set, so, I enjoy the development of the Art 1.4 series from Sigma a lot)


----------



## fyngyrz (Oct 18, 2015)

"Full resolution samples on flickr"

Seems doubtful. Low resolution in the 1k horizontal range. EXIF data removed so there's no record of the actual camera resolution or lens settings or cropping, if any. And the nearest image of the license plate shows significant sharpening around the plate alphanumerics, which makes me worry about the sharpness of the lens itself.

I _want_ this to be a thing, an actual sharp lens I could point at nearer deep sky objects and take tracking free shots of, but... the images feel pretty darned... "not quite right."

Price is a very important question too -- price as related to performance, anyway. If it's not a sharp lens, then I wouldn't pay much for it. I already have a Canon f/2 200L and that's not a bad lens, though hardly perfect. If it _is_ a sharp lens, and it isn't plagued with chromatic aberration and coma wide open (cough, my Canon 24mm f/1.4L cough), then I could be persuaded to part with several k$.

Well, it's intriguing, that's for sure. I'll be waiting with interest for actual lens performance tests.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 18, 2015)

rs said:


> A 135/1.4 has pretty much the same size entrance pupil as a 200/2 lens. I'm guessing it'll be closer to the 2500g of the 200/2 than the 750g of the 135L.



The Vivitar Professional 135mm f/1.5 from the '60s weighted a hefty four pounds, eight ounces (2,040g).


----------



## EOBeav (Oct 18, 2015)

I can't imagine manually focusing this thing wide open. Then again, I never had to in the pre-AF days.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 18, 2015)

EOBeav said:


> I can't imagine manually focusing this thing wide open. Then again, I never had to in the pre-AF days.



In pre-AF days people had stuff like rangefinders and focusing screens that allowed accurate manual focus, right now virtually every optical viewfinder is designed for ease of use and not precision.
It would be really nice if Canon would actually let people change focusing screens on more than just one or two models. The ability to manual focus accurately is one of the biggest reasons I want a mirrorless camera.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 18, 2015)

fyngyrz said:


> "Full resolution samples on flickr"
> 
> Seems doubtful. Low resolution in the 1k horizontal range. EXIF data removed so there's no record of the actual camera resolution or lens settings or cropping, if any. And the nearest image of the license plate shows significant sharpening around the plate alphanumerics, which makes me worry about the sharpness of the lens itself.
> 
> (...)



The only full resolution pictures in the Flickr album (which was compiled by yours truly, by the way) are two of those featuring the lens itself, which have probably been taken with a camera phone.


----------



## vscd (Oct 18, 2015)

For me it's equally interesting to get a 270mm f2.8 (when used with 2xExtender)... for a hopefull low price


----------



## Haydn1971 (Oct 18, 2015)

105mm filter ! Wow !


----------



## BL (Oct 18, 2015)

Without focusing screens that accurately show DOF at those apertures, what's the point really? I've never been one to shoot at those apertures with liveview (unless I'm on a tripod)


----------



## 4myrrh1 (Oct 19, 2015)

135 mm was always a great focal length for shooting the stars. Lets hope that the distortions are well controlled.


----------



## kten (Oct 19, 2015)

hmmm I'll skip this, they don't have good track record of producing more than substandard lenses and there is better in their price bracket such as newer samyangs. Samyang 135mm F2 still the better lens albeit a stop slower but has no issues with ca & sa, coma, unusably poor corners, horrifically flare prone although is poor on vignetting front is not as bad as all the mitakon reviews I've read and every model suffers from at least one of issues I mention. 

Speed followed by sharpness alone (an all the mitakons seem average) do not make a great lens imo and without the other elements being right the IQ will still be poor. Seems more marketing thing to me, although admittedly sigma 18-35 worlds first fast crop zoom blah blah on crop impressed me in most IQ aspects across the board so picked one up without hesitation as it wasn't just a marketing gimmick.


----------



## sdsr (Oct 19, 2015)

Etienne said:


> This looks really cool. On a Sony A7s II (with IBIS) it might be awesome, but it'll cost ya I'm sure.



Mirrorless w evf will make focusing easier, though holding the thing will likely be rather a chore. With all its metal and glass, their 50mm f/.95 weighs 720g, which is rather more than I like a 50mm to weigh, so the 135 1.4 won't be fun to use. May be good, though - I like the 50mm, while reviews suggest that their recent 85mm 1.2 is better than the current Canon....


----------



## Mac Duderson (Oct 19, 2015)

Dang Canon your snoozing and loosing! ha ha! A while ago I was pondering the idea of a 100mm 1.2 or 135mm 1.4 and mathematically thought it should be possible with the 135mm 1.5 out for years and always wondered who would be the first to build them. I thought Nikon or Canon would do them even to have the bragging rights of saying they were the first at some things again but it seems like they don't really care about that much anymore. Lots of arguments saying Siggy's 20mm 1.4 is overkill and probably now this 135mm 1.4 but I think it's cool seeing these "smaller" companies pulling off some pretty neat and bold ideas. I think they deserve the bragging rights just for going a little more outside the box.
If the price is right I think I will definitely give this lens a go since I like the Extreme crazy shallow DOF. In the last year I have been outbid on a few 135mm 1.5's around $1k.
My main lens is 85mm 1.2 and rarely use my 135mm f2 (being so long) so I probably won't mind MF if I can get that much more blur in my portraits. It "may" replace my 135mm f2. Who knows 
Good job Mitakon!! ;D


----------



## Viggo (Oct 19, 2015)

fyngyrz said:


> I already have a Canon f/2 200L and that's not a bad lens, though hardly perfect.



It doesn't get much better than that lens on every aspect, so not sure why you would say that.


----------



## Mistral75 (Oct 19, 2015)

Announced and available for preorder. 3 grands for 3 kg.

http://www.zyoptics.net/product/pre-order-mitakon-speedmaster-135mm-f1-4/


----------



## guweck (Oct 20, 2015)

Mitakon come and take my money!!!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2015)

Viggo said:


> fyngyrz said:
> 
> 
> > I already have a Canon f/2 200L and that's not a bad lens, though hardly perfect.
> ...



Viggo, your signature is missing the 200f2  what happened?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 20, 2015)

Yup. Over 6 pounds and it costs $3k:

http://photorumors.com/2015/10/19/the-new-mitakon-speedmaster-135mm-f1-4-lens-will-cost-2999/

- A


----------



## Viggo (Oct 20, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > fyngyrz said:
> ...



Sold it quite a while ago, one reason only, money.

Since then trimmed away the 16-35 f4, 35 L and 135 L.

I'm buying the 35 L II and might pick up a 200 f2.8 later. But I'm buying it only for US price so have to wait for someone to go across the puddle and pick it up


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 20, 2015)

Less than a 100 units will be made, and maybe the title should be "coming and going soon".


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2015)

Viggo said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



I see.

I took about 200 photos last night. My oldest was on putting green last night - 1Dx + 200f2 = Wow every time


----------



## vscd (Oct 20, 2015)

Ridiculous pricing, you get an old 135mm f1.8 @ebay for around 200-300$. Of course with simpler optical formulas, but $2999 is quite much... maybe the reason is the limit of 100 pieces (why the hell?).


----------



## sdsr (Oct 21, 2015)

vscd said:


> Ridiculous pricing, you get an old 135mm f1.8 @ebay for around 200-300$.



Are you sure? Old 135mm lenses can be absurdly inexpensive, but not f2 or faster (and how many of them are faster?). Or am I missing something?

More to the point, perhaps, the astonishingly good Rokinon 135mm f2 costs c. $500 ....


----------



## Perio (Oct 21, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Dylan, have you used your 200 f2 with Sony A7rii? If so, how do you find AF speed and accuracy of 200 f2? Thanks in advance


----------



## Viggo (Oct 21, 2015)

A full stop faster than the 135 f2's the difference in weight and price would be very different.

I can buy a 200mm f2.8 for TEN times less than the 200 f2. Do they compare in any way? Yes, in focal
Length, nothing else.


----------



## vscd (Oct 21, 2015)

Just try one of those: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PORST-135MM-F1-8-SUPER-SPEED-M42-TELEPHOTO-FAST-FUN-AND-RARE-1-8-135-/121789732405?hash=item1c5b3bd635:g:fZkAAOSwo6lWIWuW. In Europe they're even cheaper.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 21, 2015)

vscd said:


> Just try one of those: http://www.ebay.com/itm/PORST-135MM-F1-8-SUPER-SPEED-M42-TELEPHOTO-FAST-FUN-AND-RARE-1-8-135-/121789732405?hash=item1c5b3bd635:g:fZkAAOSwo6lWIWuW. In Europe they're even cheaper.



It still isn't 1.4 or the same IQ.


----------



## vscd (Oct 21, 2015)

> It still isn't 1.4 or the same IQ.



I already mentioned that, but 10 times the price for 1/2 stop?


----------



## Viggo (Oct 22, 2015)

vscd said:


> > It still isn't 1.4 or the same IQ.
> 
> 
> 
> I already mentioned that, but 10 times the price for 1/2 stop?



So you feel the same about the 50mm f1.8 and the Otus 55 f1.4 also?


----------



## ahsanford (Oct 23, 2015)

Pics of this beast from Photoplus...

- A


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 24, 2015)

Perio said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



My 200f2 is welded to my 1Dx 

No...I haven't try that yet.


----------



## scyrene (Oct 24, 2015)

I wonder if it would be good for astro work?


----------

